# Bowling Green Pub, Manchester 0417



## Bignickb (Apr 23, 2017)

I remember coming here for a gig in 1989 but never returned! I have passed it many times over the years and thought little of it. And then one day it became clear that it was closed and left to rot!
I could find no history on the place but for a fire that took place in 2011 - shortly after it had closed!
Nestling by Manchester royal Infirmary and the University, it was in competition with all the new Student bars that had popped up over the years. With their subsidised bar prices, this Real Ale Pub really didn't stand a chance and after years in decline it closed.
While driving around with my camera in the nice weather, I had remembered that it was on my bucket list and decided to have a closer look. Luck was on my side and I entered easily. I decided against staying long because A) There isn't a whole lot to see and B) there were signs that at least 3 people were squatting there and I wasn't in the mood to meet them. But it was great to tick another one off and end the day on a high.
It's pretty trashed with dodgy floors but the most offensive thing was the 70's style wallpaper. But still a good little explore!
So - Pics!

Chandelier.



That wallpaper!!



Indoor garden - just by a recently slept in bed.



Source of the fire?



Main bar!



Drunk the place dry!



More beds, and a tent!



Classy decor!



Hungry?



Corner fireplace! Present in a few of the upstairs rooms.



Not quite 5-star accommodation.



External!


----------



## HughieD (Apr 24, 2017)

Liked that including the real indoor bowling green!


----------



## smiler (Apr 24, 2017)

I liked it, the exterior shot was good, Thanks


----------



## Safe Breaker (Apr 25, 2017)

Love the wall paper!


----------



## merribrody (May 31, 2017)

I used to pass this every day on my way up to uni on the bus. Always wondered what it were like inside. Cheers.


----------

